# 57520 billed with 58120



## Tonyj (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I bill a 57520 and 58120 with a 59 and 51 modifier performed same day same encounter? Or is the D&C included with the 57520?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 27, 2011)

You should check the CCI edits first to see if it is a component of a comprehensive or mutually exclusive pairing.  If not then you can bill with no modifier, if it is then you probably cannot bill it together as your documentation will in all likelihood not support the use of the 59.


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

Tonyj said:


> Can I bill a 57520 and 58120 with a 59 and 51 modifier performed same day same encounter? Or is the D&C included with the 57520?



The description of 57520 states with or without dilation and curretage...that pretty clearly means that a D&C is included with 57520 and cannot be unbundled with a modifier.


----------

